# Husky killed/ate birds



## insomniacl (Jul 5, 2008)

So I found a second dead bird in my backyard, I can only believe that my husky has been hunting them.

Are there any immediate concerns I should have about his health? I'm worried about the bugs/worms, if any, that infest the dead bird.

Picking up dead birds with maggots all over them is NOT fun.


Thanks


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

You should know that Huskies have a natural instinct to hunt small critters such as gerbils, squirrels, birds, etc...

There is nothing much you can do except than picking up a dead bird as soon as you see it and put him inside a bag, then inside an outside trash can.

However! if you don't want your Husky to pick them up when they are dead on the floor, wait till he kills one and leaves it there, then you go out armed with tabasco sauce or anything that's very spicy for you, and drop it in the bird so when your dog tries to put it in it's mouth he will get spiced by the hot sauce, and be discouraged to do it again.

You can't stop a husky instinct though, he will continue to hunt and kill birds, it's Husky nature.

Btw, wrong forum, these are the ones for you; consider reposting your case in one that suits your concern:
General dog forums
First Time Dog owder
Training Tips


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Erick Aguilar said:


> You should know that Huskies have a natural instinct to hunt small critters such as gerbils, squirrels, birds, etc...
> 
> There is nothing much you can do except than picking up a dead bird as soon as you see it and put him inside a bag, then inside an outside trash can.
> 
> ...


Firstly:










You can certainly stop a Husky's nature.

Second, this thread is in the right place. He is asking for any health concerns for eating a dead bird. The answer is yes, there is concerns with parasites, etc. 

If he has persistent Diarrhea, take him to the vet. If he has vomiting, lethargy, and so on, take him to the vet. If anything is off with him, take him to the vet. Some diarrhea is to be expected given that he is not used to raw food.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

I really wonder if dogs ever had something against cats in the beginings of time....
Hmmmm


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Erick Aguilar said:


> I really wonder if dogs ever had something against cats in the beginings of time....
> Hmmmm


Erm I'm confused by this statement. I know a few Husky owners who have bird pets, squirrels, chickens, cows, pigs, horses, and many other animals living with Huskies peacefully.

It's a matter of socialization.


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

I thought you fed your dogs raw R?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

JayBarnes said:


> I thought you fed your dogs raw R?


Sorry Jay, I forgot to reply to your PM. I will do so soon.

Yes my dogs feed raw. I'm unsure of where this question is springing from, so I will answer both ways. My boys eat raw, however the food is frozen to kill bacteria and parasites. So it is not the same as eating a dead bird lying around.

And the alternative I think you may be referring to, eating raw doesn't make a dog prey-aggressive. So even if you feed a dog cow, it doesn't mean it wants to kill a cow.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

RBark,

Is that a real picture of what a husky can do? Wouldn't he get a heartburn or some kind of blockage?

Ilya has been trying desperately to go out at night to chase the frogs and rabbits. Sigh... I had to live near a tree lined creek.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

JustTess said:


> RBark,
> 
> Is that a real picture of what a husky can do? Wouldn't he get a heartburn or some kind of blockage?


Um....the dog is not eating the cat, he is cuddling with him. RBark's point was that a properly socialized husky will not kill cats, but can be friends with them.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Erm yeah, just for clarity's sake...










That's Ollie with my cats.


----------



## skunkstripe (Oct 28, 2006)

I would be worried about West Nile Virus. It's not likely, but the consequences are really bad.


> It is possible that dogs and cats could become infected by eating dead infected animals such as birds, but this is undocumented.


http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dvbid/westnile/birds&mammals.htm

A dog's digestive system would be pretty rough on worms and bugs. If you're worried I'd have a look at his poop, maybe even have your vet do a fecal exam to be sure.


----------

